
Why gesture-based interfaces haven’t lived up to the hype - Kroeler
https://medium.com/@caseorganic/why-gesture-based-interfaces-havent-lived-up-to-the-hype-9ab47aa3a94b
======
sharemywin
I think VR is cool but I think it's got it limitations for now.

